# X-Trail ABS - VDC System



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Well,

Last year.. I had my idiot light show up only for the brakes, VDC and Slip... went to the dealer and they did not find anything. Never had a problem since. Until last week and then this weekend... The lights came back... then stayed on all weekend. Everything worked fine. It only lights when I start the X-Trail and shift from Park to Drive and let go of the brakes... If I turn off the X-Trail, it clears!

Called the dealer on Friday, he told me to bring it in on Monday (Today). Since they all know me at the dealer, I am always allowed in the service bay, so I went with them and they attached the Code Reader. There were many codes all pointing to the Pressure Sensor system for the VDC / ABS. 

Guess what!... the whole items must be replaced and the part alone not counting an all day replacement of it... $2999.98. They only have one in Vancouver so it will take at least 5 days to get it. THANK GOD FOR WARRANTIES.

The car is fine, brakes a refine and they told me it is not a problem to drive with the lights on... so again we are back at the dealer. Since I have a June 11th appointment already. I am going to wait for then since they will have my X-Trail for a week.

By the way... Roger is back at Metro Nissan and everyone is extremely happy he is!

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

:jawdrop: 


:crazy: 

AND - OMG.....

Thanks all I can say.


----------

